# fred or poser



## the embalmer (Sep 23, 2005)

I think I may have just moved up to poser from fred status as my wife got me a discovery channel jersey. Its my first jersey and feels real nice and fits good and i'm going to wear it. but its getting to cold for me to ride and don't have the time. What is the deal anyway with this? I'm from wisconsin and have been to a few packer games and 9 out of 10 people there have jerseys on. why the big deal if you like something to show your support? Or is this just a case of people thinking they are better then you. I know i'm not going to win any races but i enjoy the challenge of seeing how far how fast and use ave speed to check my progress. I thought cyclying was supposed to be about having fun and exercising. how many of you out there would look down on me as you pass? and are you good enough to make a living at it? if not why the couple 1000 or more spent on a bike, status or are you just the bullys on the playground.sorry for the rant. ps just got the bike early Aug and i love it.


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

the embalmer said:


> I think I may have just moved up to poser from fred status as my wife got me a discovery channel jersey. Its my first jersey and feels real nice and fits good and i'm going to wear it. but its getting to cold for me to ride and don't have the time. What is the deal anyway with this? I'm from wisconsin and have been to a few packer games and 9 out of 10 people there have jerseys on. why the big deal if you like something to show your support? Or is this just a case of people thinking they are better then you. I know i'm not going to win any races but i enjoy the challenge of seeing how far how fast and use ave speed to check my progress. I thought cyclying was supposed to be about having fun and exercising. how many of you out there would look down on me as you pass? and are you good enough to make a living at it? if not why the couple 1000 or more spent on a bike, status or are you just the bullys on the playground.sorry for the rant. ps just got the bike early Aug and i love it.


I just got my bike a short while ago too, lots to learn for me..I didn't even know what fred meant..haha. Oh well..I personally wouldn't give too much of a **** for what anyone else thought..Have fun, Ride strong.


----------



## croswell1 (Feb 19, 2005)

Hey Dude, I say go for it man. I think it's pretty cool your wife got you that 'Discovery' jersey. It's pure testimony she knows what your new found passion means to you. You show up at any organized 'century' ride and better than half the riders will be wearing pro team jerseys. There is nothing in the world wrong with that, either IMO. I think it's great!!

you go boy!!


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

the embalmer said:


> I think I may have just moved up to poser from fred status as my wife got me a discovery channel jersey. Its my first jersey and feels real nice and fits good and i'm going to wear it. but its getting to cold for me to ride and don't have the time. What is the deal anyway with this? I'm from wisconsin and have been to a few packer games and 9 out of 10 people there have jerseys on. why the big deal if you like something to show your support? Or is this just a case of people thinking they are better then you. I know i'm not going to win any races but i enjoy the challenge of seeing how far how fast and use ave speed to check my progress. I thought cyclying was supposed to be about having fun and exercising. how many of you out there would look down on me as you pass? and are you good enough to make a living at it? if not why the couple 1000 or more spent on a bike, status or are you just the bullys on the playground.sorry for the rant. ps just got the bike early Aug and i love it.


newboy here too. I've got USPS and a Discovery. You know what, don't give a ****, if it feels good than wear it. Mind you, i'm going to get some non-pro's just to get a bit of a warddrobe going, but I woudln't say you were a fred. cycling more or less is a solo sport, at the end of the day you have to feel good about what you've done. don't mind the elitist attitude, it comes with the territory. 

ps. your wife is one cool lady


----------



## BILLREDD (Sep 8, 2005)

Not wanting to promote their product, but did you see the RoadBikeReview.com jerseys? I bought one, and it's great! Not supporting any specific team, but a great website that's helped me out a great deal! This is my first jersey, and it's gotten me interested in cool jerseys that are available out there...


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

friggin' wear it.

"Poser" is when you buy the Disco edition Trek, the jersey, shorts, gloves, Giro Atmos, nike white socks, etc. Doubly so if you need it in XXXL and ride only on MUTs.

Fan is when you've got the jersey and like really riding your bike.


----------



## ssif21 (Sep 23, 2005)

I agree with the other posters and don't give a flip what other people think, but just wear what I like. I have a whole drawer of Euro team jerseys that I like.

On the cold, there are a bunch of fairly inexpensive things that can fine tune your comfort. I use the following to come up with a combination appropriate for a given day:

Head: head band that covers ears, mesh Under Armor skull cap, solid Under Armor skull cap, solid skull cap that covers ears, balaklava. I'm hair challenged so the skull caps make a huge difference.

Torso: sleeveless jersey, short sleeve jersey, light long sleeve jersey, fleece lined long sleeve jersey, sleeveless, short sleeve, and long sleeve Under Armor or coolmax base layer, mesh back vest, light jacket, heavy jacket. (Arm warmers work in lieu of long sleeved jerseys). The base layer and vest are both great things. The vest is easy to take off and stuff in a jersey pocket if you get warmed up.

Legs: light weight and heavy weight tights

Feet: coolmax socks, wool blend socks, neoprene toe caps, neoprene booties. The toe caps are cheap and make a huge difference.

Hands: mesh back fingerless gloves, lycra back gloves, fingerd fleece gloves, ski gloves.

Under Armor "loose fit" shirts make nice, relatively inexpensive hot weather jerseys if you can do without a zipper and pockets. (I can since I don't like a flapping open zipper and can stuff my cell phone and car key in my saddle pack).


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

Seriously, if you want to look like a poseur, just put the bike in the big ring, top gear, and mash along at 25 rpm.....


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

nothin' wrong with wearing euro jerseys, as long as you don't try to pass yourself off as a member of that team at a sag stop during your local century ride. I get tired of wearing the kit from the team I race on all the time, so I break it up by wearing different stuff while out training. Wait until late fall/early winter, and you can find great deals, as teams change sponsors.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Wear what you want. Also, you are very lucky that your wife has shown some support for your new addiction. Mine laughs at me whenever I get dressed!

No team jerseys for me yet but wouldn't mind a Davitamon or German T-Mobile jersey. D Lotto matches my bike (I know, so what) and the Ger TM jersey is the only Germany jersey I've found.


----------



## SuperB (Jul 1, 2004)

*No problem..*

I agree with the other posters here, simply wearing the Disco jersey does not a poser or fred make. There are certain other variables that if present, though, would indicate poser or fred status. No, really, Disco, LA, it's all good man. If my wife reads this, I'll take a Fasso Bortolo jersey for X-mas. Oh, no, Petacchi's gone, right?


----------



## KenB (Jul 28, 2004)

I really like the Disco kit, I just won't spend the $100 for the jersey. Maybe around x-mas they'll be more reasonable.


----------



## wilier (Mar 16, 2002)

*Off topic to Fignon's Barber*

I've seen your posts often before, but I thought this time I'd take a moment and mention that I laugh out loud every time I see "Fignon's Barber" What a great name - wish I had it.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

wilier said:


> I've seen your posts often before, but I thought this time I'd take a moment and mention that I laugh out loud every time I see "Fignon's Barber" What a great name - wish I had it.


Merci, Mr. Wilier. I figured it had a better ring than "Lemond's psychiatrist".


----------



## olr1 (Apr 2, 2005)

My wife bought me one as a gift, but I can't bring myself to wear it. It's just too...... that's to say it's....... It's not that I don't like it........I know....I know.....

In the UK there is a joke about Manchester United football club having supporters all over the world except Manchester. Seeing the Man U shirt is a bit like seeing the Disco shirt; there is nothing wrong with it at all, it's good quality kit, well made and well designed. It's just a bit too obvious for me to wear. I wouldn't take any notice of what others said or thought, but I wouldn't feel right in it. I don't wear any other pro team kit either; plain or shop shirts are just as good, not to mention a few years of team jerseys from my racing days.

Wear it, but choose your own shirts!


----------



## ampastoral (Oct 3, 2005)

*okay, i'll ask....*

fred? 

feel free to chuckle or secretly thank me...


----------



## olr1 (Apr 2, 2005)

It's an insult.
It's the guy who turns up with expensive bike and training shoes rather than cycling shoes. Its the guy with nearly everything right, but one glaring error. It's a wannabe, it's all the gear no idea. It's the kind of thing that experienced cyclists would call someone out of earshot.
It's 'you think you're in our gang but really we laugh at you', kind of thing.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*Spotter's Guide*



ampastoral said:


> fred?
> 
> feel free to chuckle or secretly thank me...


*Poseur* [syn: Poser] – A cyclist who purchases the most light weight/expensive bike, Euro team pro kit, and believes this will make him or her a more skilled and faster rider.

*Fred* – A cyclist who rides with a t-shirt, helmet mirror and black socks, and really doesn’t care what he or she looks like to the rest of the cycling world.

*Froseur* – A hybrid of the above. I consider myself this type of rider.

All types are dangerous in a group riding configuration and should always stay at the rear of the group. 

*So, stay clear of me!!!!*


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

olr1 said:


> My wife bought me one as a gift, but I can't bring myself to wear it. It's just too...... that's to say it's....... It's not that I don't like it........I know....I know.....
> 
> In the UK there is a joke about Manchester United football club having supporters all over the world except Manchester. Seeing the Man U shirt is a bit like seeing the Disco shirt; there is nothing wrong with it at all, it's good quality kit, well made and well designed. It's just a bit too obvious for me to wear. I wouldn't take any notice of what others said or thought, but I wouldn't feel right in it. I don't wear any other pro team kit either; plain or shop shirts are just as good, not to mention a few years of team jerseys from my racing days.
> 
> Wear it, but choose your own shirts!


you can send it my way mate 

but seriously if your wife bought it for you you should wear it at least once... or does she not care if you don't wear it?


----------



## olr1 (Apr 2, 2005)

Strangely enough she bought in in............Toronto! 
She was over there doing the Waterfront Marathon last month, and visiting her brother.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

olr1 said:


> Strangely enough she bought in in............Toronto!
> She was over there doing the Waterfront Marathon last month, and visiting her brother.


defo send it my way!

so I take it you are a City fan?


----------



## KendleFox (Sep 5, 2005)

olr1 said:


> It's an insult.
> It's the guy who turns up with expensive bike and training shoes rather than cycling shoes. Its the guy with nearly everything right, but one glaring error. It's a wannabe, it's all the gear no idea. It's the kind of thing that experienced cyclists would call someone out of earshot.
> It's 'you think you're in our gang but really we laugh at you', kind of thing.


I can see your point, but to be honest I wouldnt want to hang out with people like that (snobs). I left that crap back in High school, and dont have time for those types in my life. 

Now if you want to laugh at me, infront of me, in a mean way, then I will kick you in the groin really hard. 

Now if you want to be a real riding buddy, then you would check out my rig, before we went on a group ride, and point out things I should change, for the safety of the group. 

Now if you thought something about my rig was funny, you could at least point it out to me as a mentor and let me know, thereby giving me the opportunity to change it before I go on a group ride. 

If I decide not to change it, then I have at least chosen to accept my fate....

Cheers...


----------



## MtFuji (Oct 23, 2005)

*Thank you*



ampastoral said:


> fred?
> 
> feel free to chuckle or secretly thank me...



no chuckles here, wondering the same myself...sucks to be a newbie sometimes...


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Retro Grouch said:


> *Poseur* [syn: Poser] – A cyclist who purchases the most light weight/expensive bike, Euro team pro kit, and believes this will make him or her a more skilled and faster rider.
> 
> *Fred* – A cyclist who rides with a t-shirt, helmet mirror and black socks, and really doesn’t care what he or she looks like to the rest of the cycling world.
> 
> ...


I'm becoming more Poser (now have an Assos vest!) and less Fred all the time. Does that make up for my getting fatter and slower? - TF


----------



## ampastoral (Oct 3, 2005)

*question though....*



Retro Grouch said:


> *Poseur* [syn: Poser] – A cyclist who purchases the most light weight/expensive bike, Euro team pro kit, and believes this will make him or her a more skilled and faster rider.
> 
> *Fred* – A cyclist who rides with a t-shirt, helmet mirror and black socks, and really doesn’t care what he or she looks like to the rest of the cycling world.
> 
> ...


i need a thought from the "inside." what was i considered the time i out climbed (well, a decent incline, that's about it for florida) a group of roadies (full team kit from whomever they raced for) on my lugged steel bottecchia fixed gear with bullhorns and no brakes while wearing shorts and a t-shirt on the way to a bar? (yes, they were riding in daylight and i was on my way to drink early in the day....fun times) i tried to give them a polite cyclist hey and was snubbed, seemingly with extreme prejudice. i figure at least two issues here:
1. if someone is polite, be nice back. i mean come on, we're living in a society. and cyclist should embrace our niche 
2. if someone passes you, don't be an arse. ahem, they just passed you. 
so, was my presence just too faux pas for them? i suspect it was pack mentality. 

anyway, thanks for the definitions. i will study and apply accordingly. hurricanes suck!!


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

If they're on the opposite road, and you wave with no reply, then it might just be that they didn't see you/notice you... so don't feel bad about that.

If they look at you and turn away then you have reason to be dismayed at their lack of courtesy.

it's around 50/50 here


----------



## ampastoral (Oct 3, 2005)

*passing on the left..*



OneGear said:


> If they're on the opposite road, and you wave with no reply, then it might just be that they didn't see you/notice you... so don't feel bad about that.
> 
> If they look at you and turn away then you have reason to be dismayed at their lack of courtesy.
> 
> it's around 50/50 here


we were headed in the same direction. i figured it was just rudeness. that's what i get for riding through the fancy neighborhood with past the people with all fanciness.....sigh


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

ampastoral said:


> we were headed in the same direction. i figured it was just rudeness. that's what i get for riding through the fancy neighborhood with past the people with all fanciness.....sigh


Personally, I kinda like the NASCAR mentality with people like that, get up underneath of em, get em loose and spin em out..HAHA..doesn't work with bikes though, cause you usually end up hurt too...I'm a newbie to the Road crowd too, didn't realize all of these terms...So if I am riding a new bike, not very expensive-Specialized Allez, with good road shoes, an NFL-Underarmour skintight workout shirt and biking shorts with a new specialized helmet, would I fit into any of those categories...BTW, I rode a lot of BMX as a kid, and I feel like a fool for something the other day. I went to put these speedplay X pedals on and could not, for the life of me get the left pedal to thread, I must of tried for 45 minutes, finally I was worried that I might be stripping it out, and grabbed my bike and gear and went to the LBS, HAHA, well, I didn't remember this from my Diamondback or Haro BMX bikes, but the left pedal screws in COUNTERclockwise.....HAHA...my face was as RED as an apple....the guy at the bike shop looked at me as though I was from mars...


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

physasst said:


> Personally, I kinda like the NASCAR mentality with people like that, get up underneath of em, get em loose and spin em out..HAHA..doesn't work with bikes though, cause you usually end up hurt too...I'm a newbie to the Road crowd too, didn't realize all of these terms...So if I am riding a new bike, not very expensive-Specialized Allez, with good road shoes, an NFL-Underarmour skintight workout shirt and biking shorts with a new specialized helmet, would I fit into any of those categories...BTW, I rode a lot of BMX as a kid, and I feel like a fool for something the other day. I went to put these speedplay X pedals on and could not, for the life of me get the left pedal to thread, I must of tried for 45 minutes, finally I was worried that I might be stripping it out, and grabbed my bike and gear and went to the LBS, HAHA, well, I didn't remember this from my Diamondback or Haro BMX bikes, but the left pedal screws in COUNTERclockwise.....HAHA...my face was as RED as an apple....the guy at the bike shop looked at me as though I was from mars...


Hahaha, thats usually the first piece of advice any noob gets, left pedal is reverse!

don't feel bad though, It's not everyday you change pedals.


----------



## wilier (Mar 16, 2002)

Armstrong's Pharmacist?

Oh no, that would be much too contraversial around here. I'll stick with Wilier.


----------



## ampastoral (Oct 3, 2005)

*emarassment or bravado....*



physasst said:


> Personally, I kinda like the NASCAR mentality with people like that, get up underneath of em, get em loose and spin em out..HAHA..doesn't work with bikes though, cause you usually end up hurt too...I'm a newbie to the Road crowd too, didn't realize all of these terms...So if I am riding a new bike, not very expensive-Specialized Allez, with good road shoes, an NFL-Underarmour skintight workout shirt and biking shorts with a new specialized helmet, would I fit into any of those categories...BTW, I rode a lot of BMX as a kid, and I feel like a fool for something the other day. I went to put these speedplay X pedals on and could not, for the life of me get the left pedal to thread, I must of tried for 45 minutes, finally I was worried that I might be stripping it out, and grabbed my bike and gear and went to the LBS, HAHA, well, I didn't remember this from my Diamondback or Haro BMX bikes, but the left pedal screws in COUNTERclockwise.....HAHA...my face was as RED as an apple....the guy at the bike shop looked at me as though I was from mars...


i'm fixin to buy a serious road bike soon (read, one with gears). i've ridden bikes my whole life. i've ridden fixed the last several years and want to start riding further and racing (alas, no velo near me). i've built all my fixies from the ground up. i ride em w/o brakes. i don't feel like a cycling moron, but i'll be the one in the shop with a new bike saying, "so, how do you shift it?" but i'll wear it like a badge of honor (and a bit of demotion, perhaps). so i'll listen and continue to learn whatever i can with eagerness and gratitude.

be proud. learn what you can from those around you. you ride a bike...that's enough.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

ampastoral said:


> i out climbed (well, a decent incline, that's about it for florida) a group of roadies (full team kit from whomever they raced for) on my lugged steel bottecchia fixed gear with bullhorns and no brakes while wearing shorts and a t-shirt on the way to a bar? (yes, they were riding in daylight and i was on my way to drink early in the day....fun times) i tried to give them a polite cyclist hey and was snubbed, seemingly with extreme prejudice.


LOL! I love these kind of anecdotes. 
I've heard so many variations yet they all have the same common theme: "I was passing a group of roadies [uphill/in a headwind] riding my [lugged steel/fixed/mountain bike/comfort/Huffy] wearing [anything but lycra] etc etc....

It's approaching urban legend status....someone call snopes.


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*I think it's cool...*

...wear it with pride. I just ride for kicks and fitness, but I have a similar story. A couple of years ago, Descente came out with a replica of the original 7-11 team jersey. I got two, both individually numbered. Every time I'm at a ride, somebody asks me what connection I had with Team 7-11, to which I reply "None whatsoever...but Phinney and Kiefel and the boys were always my heroes, so here's to remembering some of the bike racers in the U. S back in the day...."


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

SkiRacer55 said:


> ...wear it with pride. I just ride for kicks and fitness, but I have a similar story. A couple of years ago, Descente came out with a replica of the original 7-11 team jersey. I got two, both individually numbered. Every time I'm at a ride, somebody asks me what connection I had with Team 7-11, to which I reply "None whatsoever...but Phinney and Kiefel and the boys were always my heroes, so here's to remembering some of the bike racers in the U. S back in the day...."


I think "They were my heroes" is a good enough reason to wear the shirt.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

covenant said:


> LOL! I love these kind of anecdotes.
> I've heard so many variations yet they all have the same common theme: "I was passing a group of roadies [uphill/in a headwind] riding my [lugged steel/fixed/mountain bike/comfort/Huffy] wearing [anything but lycra] etc etc....
> 
> It's approaching urban legend status....someone call snopes.


There are so many variables that go into a ride that to assume you are a better rider than someone just because you passed them is a little presumptuous. Maybe they were on a cool down after a 3 hour hammer session? Maybe it was an easy day, or maybe they were just warming up. There's no telling what was going on. Not every ride is a race.


----------



## ampastoral (Oct 3, 2005)

*agreed, no assumptions...*



innergel said:


> There are so many variables that go into a ride that to assume you are a better rider than someone just because you passed them is a little presumptuous. Maybe they were on a cool down after a 3 hour hammer session? Maybe it was an easy day, or maybe they were just warming up. There's no telling what was going on. Not every ride is a race.


i'm with you. i think simply riding past someone says very little on its own. that's the annoying part. why not embrace the fact that someone else is out riding a bike, whether you are passing or being passed. that was my position, it's not about being better. i guess all subcultures have their snobbery, what you ride, what you wear, etc. 

while i do believe in the existence of fashion faux pas, i also believe in politeness. if your wiped after 4 hours of hammering, or i'm cruisin to a buds house, nobody has grounds for inherent "betterness." okay, i made up a word, i'll stop.hehe


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

MtFuji said:


> no chuckles here, wondering the same myself...sucks to be a newbie sometimes...


Yeah, I had to ask a friend earlier this week what the hell a "fred" was..Hehe..


----------



## XC Roadee (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re:Waving to other cyclist*

I found this somewhere and it just seemed appropriate 




> Quote:
> 
> "The Joy of Motorcycle Riding"
> by Shalom Auslander
> ...


----------



## ampastoral (Oct 3, 2005)

*Lmao*



XC Roadee said:


> I found this somewhere and it just seemed appropriate


awsome research. as usual, truth by way of a writer.


----------

